# 8 Tips for Running a Profitable Roofing Business



## daviddeschaine

*8 Tips for Running a Profitable Roofing Business*

Running a roofing business can offer many advantages from typical businesses, such as largest than average return on investment, fast job completion, and many other benefits. :thumbup:

Click Here To Watch FREE Training Video

However, the success of roofing business relies on these very important components. 

1.) *Your Roofing Website *– Invest in a domain name and website for your roofing business. A website is just like a physical location for your business, and it lets homeowners have access your roofing business 24 Hours a day. (Products, Great Information, Testimonials and Schedule an Estimate).

2.) *Marketing Your Roofing Business*– This is probably one the most important component of any roofing business, and that's promoting your roofing services. Developing your brand in a local area, and dominate your local market to get the largest amount of market share possible. 

3.) *Your Advertising Budget*–allocating funds for marketing is the most important decision you make about your business, and every roofing business needs marketing. You also have to come up with some promotional materials such as business cards, flyers, and other forms like printed materials.

4.) *Roofer Sales Goals* – Set realistic goals for your roofing business. These goals should be based on how many roofs you can deliver, and make sure quality of the workmanship is there so you will have a good reputation of and, and then you can increase your sales numbers gradually.

5.) *Roofing Software Program* - You will need a software program that will keep track of all your customer data, appointments of all the roof estimates you have done, and a scheduling program to keep track of all your jobs in progress, and current roofing quotes.

6.) *Product Selection To Promote* - This is another important component because this is what you're going to sell to your customers, and you also want to make sure that they have some type of educational program so you can be recommended by the manufacturer. You also want make sure that these products are high quality, because you have been to build your reputation with these roofing products.

7.) *Roofer Sales Training* - Let's face it nothing happens until you sell something, and must train yourself to sell with enthusiasm, and present your roofing products in a story like format to make it easy for the homeowner understand, and then make the decision to buy that day.

8.) *Production Of Roofing Jobs* - Quality service is what's going on separate you from the competition, and working with good roofing installers is the only way you're going to build that great reputation. Don't just chance this, you need to work with great installers or subcontractors.

If you systemize your roofing business, and make sure that everything is well managed using the latest software innovations, a roofing business can give you immense profits while at the same time giving you the freedom to be your own boss. 

But understand like any business it does require that you do the initial work to get everything set up, and working with a mentor or a roofing business system like the roofing business blueprint can really help you in the early years, and save you a lot of time, money and aggravation. ​


----------



## Grumpy

Here are grumpy's tips.

Charge enough that if you make a mistake you still make profit. 

Always do the job right because coming back to fix it costs money.

Enable checks and balances to prevent mistakes. 

Always provide top notch customer services which equal referrals and repeat customers. 


That's how I try to run my business anyways.


----------



## daviddeschaine

*Great Information Grumpy - Well Said*

*You're So Right Grumpy
- Keep Your Customers Happy - 
*
​
I Love This Business - It's Does Not Seem Like Work :thumbup:​


----------



## John's Roofing

Good post Grumpy....Treat Customers the way you want to be treated...


----------



## BrandRoof

Grumpy said:


> Here are grumpy's tips.
> 
> Charge enough that if you make a mistake you still make profit.
> 
> Always do the job right because coming back to fix it costs money.
> 
> Enable checks and balances to prevent mistakes.
> 
> Always provide top notch customer services which equal referrals and repeat customers.
> 
> 
> That's how I try to run my business anyways.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## allcityexterior

Good stuff! 

Also worth a note: Keep costs down when possible. We often think about making more $ but spending less helps too. A couple years ago I redesigned my warehouse and now do the same work with 1/2 the space and 1/2 the overhead.

__________________________________
Roofing Madison 
Siding Madison


----------

